# Buried penis



## Sebastian Karne (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello 
Any of you guys had a buried penis when he was obese then this situation  has gone after lost lot of weight? ...
In the internet they always mention the surgery but losing fat from the pubic and abdominal area obviously cure the buried penis , isn't it?

Thank you.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 5, 2016)

Wouldn't say mine was 'buried' - but there's certainly a bit more showing now I've lost a couple of stone.


----------



## Sebastian Karne (Dec 5, 2016)

Good! How much did you weight?


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 8, 2016)

Sebastian Karne said:


> Good! How much did you weight?


I have been up to 120kg, 110kg for the last year or so, but now 89kg.


----------



## NiceLadLincs (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi I havent been diagnose with Buried penis but I am overweight been losing a lot off weight just 4 stone to my actual weight loss but worried about going to the doctors and they cant get to it or afraid that I could lose my penis. But when erect the penis head does come out. When should  I speak to my doctor can you live with a buried penis till you feel comfortable about going to the doctors. I am Type 2 diabetes but controlled by diet for now the nurse is are happy with me losing weight.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 13, 2020)

Welcome this thread is old , and neither person seems to be around any more. 
I suggest if you are concerned you need to speak to your Doctor.


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow!  I've never heard of buried penis so you might want to stop reading my thoughts already, but just thought I'd throw something in there for NiceLadLincs:  What has to change before you become happy to go to the doctors?  Is that likely to change, or are you just talking yourself out of it?   The second things is, are you being regularly weighed by a nurse?  If so, I'd just ask them if they were up for answering a really awkward question (even if you're not feeling awkward - it jsut helps prepare them and let them know you want answering seriously) then asking them if they've heard of it, and if there's anything else you should do?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2020)

Lizzzie said:


> Wow!  I've never heard of buried penis so you might want to stop reading my thoughts already, but just thought I'd throw something in there for NiceLadLincs:  What has to change before you become happy to go to the doctors?  Is that likely to change, or are you just talking yourself out of it?   The second things is, are you being regularly weighed by a nurse?  If so, I'd just ask them if they were up for answering a really awkward question (even if you're not feeling awkward - it jsut helps prepare them and let them know you want answering seriously) then asking them if they've heard of it, and if there's anything else you should do?


I think it is more common in those who are very overweight.


----------



## NiceLadLincs (Mar 14, 2020)

I am 5 stone overweight yes I see a dietician every month up till then I would say I was 8 stone overweight she is pleased with weight loss and yes the buried penis plays on my mind more embarrassed so that's why I am doing the weight loss. Also my brother passed away 3 years ago for been massively overweigh he was depressed he got beat up few years before his pass in June 2017. He turned to food for comfort he got to 40 stone but I wasn't going there I am 24 stone at the moment but wanting to keep losing weight I am more Determined then ever seeing my brother pass away it was a wake up call


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2020)

Good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## NiceLadLincs (Mar 14, 2020)

Has Anyone tried the XLS Tablets or tea? do they work been trying them for 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2020)

I suggest you post this in a separate thread as more people might read it.


----------



## CamDorothy (Aug 12, 2020)

Being overweight has a huge impact on your penis and sex life in general. Buried penis is just one thing that can happen, there are many other things that can happen to someone that is overweight. If you don`t want to ask a doctor about this problem, then you should ask someone on a forum like https://www.andrologyforum.com/community/. There are a lot of experts in this field, you can put an anonymous nickname and no one will know who you are. You should talk with someone about this thing, it sounds really bad. Give more details and write the text in a way so everyone will clearly understand your problem.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 12, 2020)

He has not been on the forum since 2017.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 12, 2020)

NiceLadLincs said:


> I am 5 stone overweight yes I see a dietician every month up till then I would say I was 8 stone overweight she is pleased with weight loss and yes the buried penis plays on my mind more embarrassed so that's why I am doing the weight loss. Also my brother passed away 3 years ago for been massively overweigh he was depressed he got beat up few years before his pass in June 2017. He turned to food for comfort he got to 40 stone but I wasn't going there I am 24 stone at the moment but wanting to keep losing weight I am more Determined then ever seeing my brother pass away it was a wake up call


Hi, can I just say that a doctor wouldn’t even bat an eyelid. They are so used to dealing with everything that to them it is just another medical problem. You can’t imagine what problems us women have that docs have to deal with and yes it can need courage to go and speak to them but let’s be honest - that is their job. PS I work for a large group of GPs so know what some of the medical conditions they deal with. Can I advise head up and make an appointment?


----------

